# Spearing around Batemans or thereabouts



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all ...anyone interested in spear fishing/cray/ab diving in the Batemans Bay area. I'm @Tomakin but am happy to travel a bit for a dive. Either answer here or send off a PM.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm planning on heading down to the Bay later in the year probably mid late Sep. Might get down before August but depends on spouse. Heading to Broome Aug/Sep hence the mid to late. Finding a place to spearfish is something of a problem given the Marine Park boundaries. Wayne


----------

